
Conducting the Milgram experiment in Poland,psychologists show people still obey - devinp
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/11265.html
======
DrScump
blogspam of

[http://www.spsp.org/news-center/press-releases/milgram-
polan...](http://www.spsp.org/news-center/press-releases/milgram-poland-obey)

